# Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty fawn



## Masterchief07 (14. Juli 2007)

Ich hab da ma ein Problem
also ich hab kubuntu nun installiert und mich angemeldet aber kein explorer (also unten diese leite mit dem k ^^) oder ähnliches sind zu erblicken un wenn ich einen ordner erstelle un jenen öfnnen will dann startet mein pc nach kurzer zeit neu was ist hier los ?


----------

